# Frame opening in load-bearing wall



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Ask the local building dept where you are. If it was me, I'd think about replacing the trampoline..ahem...I mean, 2 x 6 floor joists ......also.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

A 3 ft span is so small that a pair of 2x6's will work but why not splurge and use 2x8's. The more important issue is where the supporting studs rest on the floor structure below.


----------



## joatmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, thought I would update on how it went. I found that I have a structural engineer that works in our company. I posted question to him with all the load details. He calculated that 2'x6' header would work, but wanted me to use 2'x8' header because he used very conservative numbers. After measuring opening and how far down I wanted it to come, I decided to use 2'x10' header and I wouldn't have to use cripples or any additional framing.

I wanted to use the space above the header to run electrical that ran through the wall I was putting the opening in. I have a crawl space under my house, so I ran a 1/2" conduit under the house and put a 4"x4" box on either side of the new opening. That is how I took care of the electrical. All I have left now is the sheetrock and painting.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I decided to use 2'x10' header and I wouldn't have to use cripples or any additional framing.


.

You mean jack studs? ...leaving them out?? A header is pretty much useless without transferring the load down to the floor and ultimately the foundation.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

jproffer said:


> .
> 
> You mean jack studs? ...leaving them out?? A header is pretty much useless without transferring the load down to the floor and ultimately the foundation.


I think he meant cripples on top of the header. I think the 2x10 gave him the right sized opening without fillers spacers or crips. Hs.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

...gotcha, thought the terminology was off (which happens; even to pros sometimes ), but I see it was just my brain that was off


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't feel bad jproffer, as I was reading down this thread and I got to his update, I thought the same thing and was gonna post a similar retort. I guess because I hadn't thought of someone trying to change from a 2x8 to a 2x10 to save from using 1 1/2" cripples!!!!! I mean, I personally would just rip a couple of strips of 3/4" ply to make up that difference, and wouldn't even have thought about cripples.


----------

